# What would you buy?



## Bella99 (Feb 20, 2017)

Okey, so it's my birthday today and my boyfriend gave me 200 dollars to spend on makeup. I do have a foundation,  foundation powder, mascara, naked 1 palette and a blush.... What would you buy? And what brushes do you recommend for doing eyeshadow thank you


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 20, 2017)

Where do you want to spend your money? if it is at Sephora I think Sephora brush collection (I really like #28 small dome cream brush, #90 complexion brush and #56) and MUFE brushes ( #216 Medium precision eye blender, #226 medium eye shader, #156 large flat blush brush good for contouring also!) will cover your basic need and more. If you want to do some online shopping check Beautlish for Chikuhodo and Wayne Goss (I personally have #2 powder brush, #19 medium crease brush and #4 smaller crease brush from WG) brushes they are really nice. 
I think you only need a powder brush, blush brush, crease brush, detail brush, eyeliner brush, and eye shadow brush.
your husband really gave you a nice gift!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy a Birthday  I'd recommend a MAC 217 brush! I have tons of other supposed "dupes" and other blenders I love,  but it's my favorite multipurpose brush. For your face, Ulta has an It Cosmetics blush brush on sale & it's wonderful. Other than that, I'd treat myself to a few lip products...maybe a neutral lipstick for everyday, a fun bold summer color, and a shiny lipgloss. The Sephora Collection stuff is reasonably priced and good quality. Have some fun!!!


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday! 

Do you have a particular makeup product that you like to buy or tend to use up quickly? I'd start there. Since it's for your birthday, you can also buy something that's a little outside the box for you that you've been wanting to try. 

My eyeshadow brushes (and the majority of my brush collection) are from Real Techniques. They have a Starter Set for their eyeshadow brushes (and it looks like they have a 25% off sale today on their site). I like them. They're very soft and easy to use.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 21, 2017)

Bella99 said:


> And what brushes do you recommend for doing eyeshadow



Hakuhodo J5523, J5533, J142, and J146; a MAC 239; a pencil brush (e.g., MAC 219); and an angled brush (e.g., MAC 263 or 266).

Hakuhodo can be purchased online at hakuhodousa.com

And happy birthday!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Feb 22, 2017)

Mac 217


----------



## bailsquad (Mar 17, 2017)

MAC217 brush is a good choice. In addition to your make up collection, lip tint is recommended.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
I would buy Benefit kits, a Naked palette, and some UD eyeliner for starters!


----------

